# Green Hedge



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

Has anyone had experience growing Green Hedge (Alternanthera ficoidea)? If so, what tips would you have for them.


----------



## tuna_man_phd (Mar 24, 2004)

i dont think that is a true aquatic plant


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

Really??? I bough some at my LFS today


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Unfortunately tuna man is correct. I would take it back and try to get my money back and tell them it's not a real aquatic plant. It's definately on the blacklist, take a look at this url.

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=234

Matt


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't take your LFS word on most things. Find out first if they know what they are talking about. Listen in to them give advice when they are talking to other customers. May just be one person is not quiet as knowledgable as some others, but maybe in time. Hopefully they work with their people and at least get them the basic knowledge.

I would love to hear what they say when you tell them it's not a true aquatic plant.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I think it will live for awhile. I always liked the look of it as i see it in petsmart type places, too bad it wont grow underwater long.


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

I can't believe it  Thanks for telling me that before it polluted my tank. I'll take it back today and see what they say. 

Oh well, it was only $3.50.

I'll have to be more careful with buying plants from now on.


----------



## tuna_man_phd (Mar 24, 2004)

was your lfs a chain store ? ending in MART or CO ?


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

I believe it is a chain store. It is named "Pet Supplies Plus". Do most of the chain store buy plants like those and sell them for cheap prices? The plant looked healthy when i bought it.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Well doesn't that suck! I just got a bunch of a really neat A. ficoidea strain.. Oh well, it'll look nice in my front yard.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Well doesn't that suck! I just got a bunch of a really neat A. ficoidea strain.. Oh well, it'll look nice in my front yard.


I've always wondered how these strains of hedges and mondo grass would do growing emmersed. Maybe try to pop bottle em to keep em alive.

Matt


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

I think i will do that with the hedge. I'll try to keep you updated if it works out.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I know mondo grass is used in golf courses and my front yard.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

i tried searching the net and came up with Alternanthera bettzickiana as the scientific name for green hedge. This a different plant?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Green hedge was the first plant i bought for my tank. It died in a few weeks. Sad thing is it was tagged with one of those white plastic stakes that has a picture of the plant, it's name and light requirement. It also said "Aquatic Plant" Aquatic my ass =/


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

United21Soccer said:


> I believe it is a chain store. It is named "Pet Supplies Plus". Do most of the chain store buy plants like those and sell them for cheap prices? The plant looked healthy when i bought it.


PSP is a franchise. So you may or may not find some different stuff there. I have found them to be an excellent local source of Malaysian driftwood, and as far as the chains go they do seem to have a much better selection of fish supplies (including frozen foods.) No eco-complete though :-s . My local one, however (just down the road a couple of miles actually) doesn't have a very good assortment of fish (although the tanks are always pristine,) and I don't think I've ever seen any plants there at all beyond maybe some anacharis. This might change as they're moving a couple of doors down from their present spot into a location twice the size.

<edit>Oh, good grief, I just looked this stuff up. Joseph's Coat??? They're selling _Joseph's Coat_ as an aquatic plant??? Gah, some people ...


----------

